# June 25th!!! Nissan Meet date(2nd annual)



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok well it's now official. The date will be June 25th. This is my second time organizing a meet and hopefully can get a better turnout this year. I live in Hanover, PA. All are welcomed to come to the meet. However if you plan to attend you need to either post in this thread or PM me to let me know and I'll add ya to the list I'm keep posted on this thread. I'll have a list of definates and maybe's. As of now I don't have a definate location but like last year we'll meet in the morning in a parking lot. Will be the same place as last year only it's not K-Mart it's Home Depot now since K-Mart went out of business. If renting a pavillion ain't too expensive and there is a good enough turn out I'll do that. Any ideas for stuff to plan as part of the meet can also be posted in this thread. If some people would rather make the trip friday afternoon I will allow some people to crash at my apartment but need to check with me before planning that. If ya have any questions don't hesitate to ask.

Definately showing up
--------------------
Mitch(Myself)
Matt(dumped200sx/local friend of mine)

Maybe showing up
-------------------
Steve(psulemon)


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Also, If I choose to rent out a pavillion I may have to ask those attending to chip in. Not sure though cuz I've heard they can be pretty expensive. I'm also gonna be making flyers for my one friend and I to put on local nissans to get some more locals interested. If anyone wants some flyers aswell to do the same just ask.

Mitch


----------



## TooDLeZ (Apr 28, 2005)

IS THIS THE HANOVER IN CENTRAL PA, OR HANOVER TWP. NEAR RACCOON PARK???


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

TooDLeZ said:


> IS THIS THE HANOVER IN CENTRAL PA, OR HANOVER TWP. NEAR RACCOON PARK???


Hanover in central PA.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

bump to the top. Come on people. Everyone was saying they wanted a meet so I set mine up and no one responds? Come on lets see some interest


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

i could be down for comin, but i dont know how to get to hanover, i live 30 minutes north of harrisburg


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

bumpin_sentra said:


> i could be down for comin, but i dont know how to get to hanover, i live 30 minutes north of harrisburg


Hanover ain't really hard to find. Your best bet from Harrisburg would be to follow route 15 south to Gettysburg and turn onto Rt 30 East and follow that til you get to Route 194 and turn right onto it going south. When you get to Hanover the first light you come to(first light you'll see after turning onto Rt 194) will be at Eisenhower drive. Everyone will be meeting at the Home Depot's parking lot which is on Eisenhower accross from Wall Mart. I will make my cell phone available for people to call for help with directions that morning and will post the number when the time gets closer. Let me know which list to add you too.

Mitch


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

sentra97gxe said:


> Hanover ain't really hard to find. Your best bet from Harrisburg would be to follow route 15 south to Gettysburg and turn onto Rt 30 East and follow that til you get to Route 194 and turn right onto it going south. When you get to Hanover the first light you come to(first light you'll see after turning onto Rt 194) will be at Eisenhower drive. Everyone will be meeting at the Home Depot's parking lot which is on Eisenhower accross from Wall Mart. I will make my cell phone available for people to call for help with directions that morning and will post the number when the time gets closer. Let me know which list to add you too.
> 
> Mitch


how far is hanover from philly


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

am3rican said:


> how far is hanover from philly


Hmmm, not really sure exactly. Ask Steve(psulemon). He's the mod for this section. He lives near philly and has been here before 2 times that we were working on his car. I'm thinking about an hour but better ask him to be sure.

Mitch


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

add me too maybe

is it alright if i bring some friends non nissan owners tho


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

am3rican said:


> how far is hanover from philly


2 1/2 - 3 hours... 



yea, i can't make it, i have another engagment to make.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> 2 1/2 - 3 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i can't make it, i have another engagment to make.


That long? I know I've done it in about an hour(but that was middle of the night and not following the rules lol). I'm pretty sure it didn't take you that long when you came to my place. Was talking with a friend of mine and we thought 2 hour max but could be wrong. Just checked yahoo's directions and from the center of philly they say 2 hours and 50 mins which they are ussually a good bit over on their estimates so I'd say about 2 hours if you don't run into any problems. Also, sad to see you can't make it Steve. Maybe I'll try and do another meet towards fall that you might be able to make it and we might be able to get a better turnout. I'm getting flyers made today to hand out to local nissans.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

bumpin_sentra said:


> add me too maybe
> 
> is it alright if i bring some friends non nissan owners tho


Yeah that'd be alright. I'm adding a change to the plans so check my next post.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, I've got a change to add to the plans. I was in a car show in hanover last year and recieved a flyer about it via mail and it is being held on June 25th. So heres what I'm thinking, we'll make the show part of the meet. If you want to enter your car just tell me and I'll get the info I need from you to register your car. You don't have to enter your car in the show to be in the meet. Basically we'll have those who want to enter the show and the rest can park in the spectator section and walk over to hang and talk with the rest of us. I will be entering my car for the heck of it. I know I won't win anything but it's the idea of being there. It's $12 to enter prior and $15 to enter same day as the show. I figure we'll meet up early and have a line of nissans roll in. That would be awesome. 

Mitch


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

is this a big car show, gimme some more imput on this show as i may be able to get more cars to come 

thank you


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

bumpin_sentra said:


> is this a big car show, gimme some more imput on this show as i may be able to get more cars to come
> 
> thank you


Well it depends upon what you call big. Last year there was a total of around maybe 70 cars in the show and about half were american muscle. Last year they had a dyno with prizes for top 3 4cyl, 6cyl, and 8cyl cars. It did cost about $50 for they dyno and I think ya got either 2 or 3 runs. Note, last year the best 4 cyl was better than the best 6cyl haha. There will be a dj along with games and prizes and raffles. This year there will be new cars on display from different local new car dealers. Thats all I can think of so far. I'd say last year it was pretty big. Let me know if there is anything else you'd like to know.

Mitch


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont think ill be able to make it because of some work crap. Im still working on getting a project car. Right now im looking at a 90 240sx with a blown engine. Hey Steve wanna help rebuild an engine? haha


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia said:


> I dont think ill be able to make it because of some work crap. Im still working on getting a project car. Right now im looking at a 90 240sx with a blown engine. Hey Steve wanna help rebuild an engine? haha


sure, as long as i am around, ill help uot


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

im prolly comin to this, so is my friend simon with his ford festiva(pimptiva)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i thought this thing is in e-town, i believe theres a nissan day at e-town

is that the onw you're talkin about


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

himbo said:


> i thought this thing is in e-town, i believe theres a nissan day at e-town
> 
> is that the onw you're talkin about


Nope. This one is in Hanover,PA. Not sure of the one you are mentioning.

Mitch


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

sorry, theres a meet on the 25th at englishtown raceway in new jersey, nissan day. it supposed to be really hot, but i dont know if i'll make it


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Ok well it's now official. The date will be June 25th. This is my second time organizing a meet and hopefully can get a better turnout this year. I live in Hanover, PA. All are welcomed to come to the meet. However if you plan to attend you need to either post in this thread or PM me to let me know and I'll add ya to the list I'm keep posted on this thread. I'll have a list of definates and maybe's. As of now I don't have a definate location but like last year we'll meet in the morning in a parking lot. Will be the same place as last year only it's not K-Mart it's Home Depot now since K-Mart went out of business. If renting a pavillion ain't too expensive and there is a good enough turn out I'll do that. Any ideas for stuff to plan as part of the meet can also be posted in this thread. If some people would rather make the trip friday afternoon I will allow some people to crash at my apartment but need to check with me before planning that. If ya have any questions don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Definately showing up
> --------------------
> ...


Well I would edit the post but from some reason I can't do that anymore. Anyways, so far I've got Bumpin sentra with his friend simon, myself, my friend Matt with his ser, and that's the total so far that is definate but I've got a few more I'm gonna try and recruit. Not quite the turnout I was looking for but I'm thinking I might hold a second one this year if I can get enough people to make it worth the while. This is the last call for anyone who wants to go. Thursday night is the deadline to get on the list. And I don't want to see anyone who complain about wanting someone to setup a meet after this(that is people who ain't coming to the meet) cuz for a few months people kept asking for a meet and now that I set one up most of the people who wanted it didn't step up.

Mitch


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd like to come but I've got some work to do to my car before Sunday. I'll be autocrossing on Sunday and I need to take care of some last minute things.

Sorry Mitch

HAVE A BLAST GUYS!!!!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Well I just got word that my friend Matt has got something important going on on saturday so considering the lack of turnout I'm Cancelling the meet. I'm gonna schedule one later on this summer instead but not sure of the date yet. As soon as I know I'll post up a new thread. With as many people that were asking for a meet in the spring I'd have never thought that getting a good enough turnout would have been such a problem. Oh well, hopefully the next date I choose will get more interest.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

vector03 said:


> I'd like to come but I've got some work to do to my car before Sunday. I'll be autocrossing on Sunday and I need to take care of some last minute things.
> 
> Sorry Mitch
> 
> HAVE A BLAST GUYS!!!!


No problem Greg. You'll have to let me know how you do. Good luck man.

Mitch


----------

